# Eura Mobil Integra steps



## Pard

The treads on the habitation steps on my Integra on the Mercedes chassis are inconveniently spaced, and I'm wondering if anyone else has tackled the matter and found a remedy. I think the Fiat-based models may be a little different.

When the double Omnistep is extended, the lower step is about 4" above ground, the upper one 8" above it; then the step into the van itself is a whopping 16".

I've crawled underneath and examined the mountings and it looks as if the step is bolted through the van floor with square-section tubular spacers about 4" long, thus making the Omnistep sit that much lower than it might need to be. 

This appears to be done to avoid disrupting the trim below the door, but it might just be that the step would not operate properly were it higher up.

I've thought about removing the spacers, and using shorter bolts. On the face of it, it doesn't look too complicated a task. Am I missing something? It would mean the steps could be about 8", 8", and 12" and that makes a surprising difference, having tried it by placing blocks on the two lower steps. BUT I'm worried about what changes to the trim etc might be necessary and if they would be neat and achievable.

Has anyone already thought of this and done it?


----------



## rosina

*EM Integra Step*

Yes and Yes.
You cannot remove the box section spacers completely as you would have to cut the trim right through.
I will measure the final length I used and post again tomorrow with details.
I now have the step gaps equal between the van-to-step and step-to-ground.

Colin


----------



## Pard

Thanks Colin. Much appreciated!

Terry


----------



## rosina

*EM Integra Step height*

Terry, more information.
The box section is now 50mm long (seem to remember it was originally 100mm long?). Cutting back the trim was a bit of cut and see so it took a couple of attempts to get the step to clear. Did the straight runs with jigsaw and the curves with a padsaw.
I hope my attachments work!

Colin


----------



## rosina

*EM Integra Step Height*

Terry, my attachments were too big so have reduced them.

Colin


----------



## Pard

Hi Colin

This is very helpful, and I'm grateful to you for the trouble. I note that you have a single step, whereas mine's double, but especially interesting is the fact that yours, when closed, sits a little behind the trim, when mine sits just below it, i.e. protruding just a bit more. So yours is somewhat neater, and that bit closer to the floor above.

When mine's closed, the upper step is 300mm below the step into the van, but when it opens out it's 400mm, which is the main problem for us, both of us being shorties!

I'm guessing that yours may not be _very _different, as the amount of trim remaining above the step when closed doesn't appear to be all that much less than with ours. Can you confirm the distance from the opened step up to the first tread within the van itself, please?

I'm wondering if my double step is not a standard fitment, but the previous owner's attempt to remedy the matter before. I must check some other Integras when I spot them!

Thanks again!

Terry


----------



## Chudders

The following may be of no use to you but I offer the info anyway.
My Integra 810 has just a single step but can,t honestly say I have had any problems regarding the step height. I do have two internal steps inside the door. Is that the same
Regards, Dave
PS I would take pics and post them if I new how but I aint clever enough. PPS. I think we are both in Cornwall, if you want to pop around and look at ours you are welcome just PM me (I,m at Newquay)


----------



## Pard

Hi Dave

I have just one step inside the door. Thanks for the offer to pop around, and I might take you up on that! I'll PM you.

Terry


----------



## rosina

*EM Integra Step Height*

Terry, ground to step is 370mm and step to inside is 360mm. This is fine for level ground.
When parked with door on high side of a slope there is no problem as the step is even closer to the ground.
When parked with door on low side of a slope we bought one of the simple plastic steps and peg that into the ground to get to the step.

Colin


----------



## Pard

Hi Colin

I think you must be a wee bit longer in the leg than me and mine, and almost inevitably more sprightly! I can manage the present 400mm adequately, but SWMBO finds it harder, and 360/370 is not quite enough to satisfy - both of us would like it if we can bring it a bit nearer to 300mm. 

It's 700mm from ground to the internal step, and ideally each step would be 1/3rd of that as we have the double step. I suspect I'm on an impossible trail, but I won't be giving up just yet. It's not a matter of urgency, but it is one of those things I'd like to improve upon.

Thank you again for the immense trouble you've taken with this.

Terry


----------

